# عودة برنامج القاهرة اليوم علي قنوات اوربت



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*الأحد، 13 فبراير 2011 - 15:42






 الإعلامى عمرو أديب 
كتبت سمر مرزبان 


*
*تقرر عودة برنامج القاهرة اليوم، والذى يقدمه الإعلامى عمرو أديب على قناة الأوربت فى الساعة التاسعة ونصف مساء اليوم، الأحد، وأكدت مصادر أن البرنامج سيعود على قنوات أوربت المشفرة والعادية.

يذكر أن البرنامج تم إيقافه قبل انتخابات مجلس الشعب الأخيرة، تحت زعم أن شركة أوربت عليها ديون لم تسددها لشركة النايل سات. 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 فبراير 2011)

طبعا لازم يرجع

عشان الظلم مشى

بس يا ترى مسن الى هيقدمه

هل عمرو اديب هيفسخ عقده مع الحياة ولا ايه ؟؟

شكرا روكا للخبر


----------



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2011)

هو بصراحه مكسب لاى قناه 

هو مذيع محترم جداااا ومحايد اوى 
​


----------



## منحوس (13 فبراير 2011)

ممكن تردد اوربت المفتوحة ؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 فبراير 2011)

*طب وعقده مع قناه الحياه 
ولا هيستمر في القناتين
بالتوفيق لعمرو مذيع محترم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على الخبر يا روكا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## fullaty (13 فبراير 2011)

التردد 11377 
h 
3/4
27500

هو شغال الان على النايل سات مفتوح غير مشفر


----------



## tasoni queena (13 فبراير 2011)

> هو شغال الان على النايل سات مفتوح غير مشفر


 
عمرو اللى شغال فيه ؟؟ ولا مين​​​


----------



## fullaty (13 فبراير 2011)

> *عمرو اللى شغال فيه ؟؟ ولا مين*





ايوة يا كوينا شغال من الساعه 9ونص ومعاه مصطفى شردى


----------



## govany shenoda (13 فبراير 2011)

عمرو من المذيعين الكويسين جدا
ربنا يوفقه
ميرسي للخبر


----------



## grges monir (14 فبراير 2011)

*خبر كويس
مع انى ليا تحفظات على عمر اديب بعد كلامة الاخير عن مبارك بعد تنحية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2011)

*تابعت البرنامج بالامس 
عاوزه اقول حاجتين 
اولا الف مبروك لعودة البرنامج المميز وثانيا اتمنى عودة المذيع المميز عمرو اديب *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> طبعا لازم يرجع
> 
> عشان الظلم مشى
> 
> ...


*ايييييييوة هو فعلا اللي بيقدمو*
*هو اصلا مش كان نافع مع رولا كانت رخمة:fun_lol:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> هو بصراحه مكسب لاى قناه
> 
> هو مذيع محترم جداااا ومحايد اوى
> ​


*اكيييييييييييييييد طبعا*
*ميرسي مامتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2011)

منحوس قال:


> ممكن تردد اوربت المفتوحة ؟


التردد 11377 
h 
3/4
27500

هو شغال الان على النايل سات مفتوح غير مشفر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *طب وعقده مع قناه الحياه
> ولا هيستمر في القناتين
> بالتوفيق لعمرو مذيع محترم​*


*هو بطل يجي علي الحياة وناو بيجي علي اوربت*
*بيقولو ان القناة بتاعتهم ف من حقه بقا يرجع القناة بتاعته*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> شكرا على الخبر يا روكا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ميرسي كوكو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> التردد 11377
> h
> 3/4
> 27500
> ...


*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> عمرو من المذيعين الكويسين جدا
> ربنا يوفقه
> ميرسي للخبر


*ميرسي ليكي نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *خبر كويس
> مع انى ليا تحفظات على عمر اديب بعد كلامة الاخير عن مبارك بعد تنحية*


*ميرسي جرجس*
*نورت*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تابعت البرنامج بالامس
> عاوزه اقول حاجتين
> اولا الف مبروك لعودة البرنامج المميز وثانيا اتمنى عودة المذيع المميز عمرو اديب *


*هو رجع فعلا يا دونا*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هو رجع فعلا يا دونا*
> *ميرسي ليكي*​



*هههههههه ما انا عارفه يا روكايتى انه رجع واتفرجت عليه
انا اقصد يرجع زى ما كان عمرو اللى بنحبه وبنحترمه بس هو معذور مر بفتره صعبه واتظلم كتير
بالتأكيد حالته دى مؤقته *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هههههههه ما انا عارفه يا روكايتى انه رجع واتفرجت عليه
> انا اقصد يرجع زى ما كان عمرو اللى بنحبه وبنحترمه بس هو معذور مر بفتره صعبه واتظلم كتير
> بالتأكيد حالته دى مؤقته *


*ههههه ماسي بتضحكي عليا:wub:*
*مش هو بس يا دونا وعماد اخوووووووه برضه اتظلم*
*انا سمعت اللي عمل فيهم كده عز وهو اللي خلاه يبطل البرنامج بتاعه فترة ولما الدنيا باظت رجع تاني وبقووووووووووةleasantr*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> التردد 11377
> h
> 3/4
> 27500
> ...


*انا جربت في النايل سات مش شغال*​


----------



## fullaty (16 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا جربت في النايل سات مش شغال*​



بتشتغل وقت البرنامج بس وتقفل بعد كده


----------



## thunder (16 فبراير 2011)

ممكن تردد القناة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 فبراير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> بتشتغل وقت البرنامج بس وتقفل بعد كده


*انا جربت انزلها دخلت التردد بس مش جايبلي القنوات*
*متأكدة من التردد؟*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 فبراير 2011)

thunder قال:


> ممكن تردد القناة


التردد 11377 
h 
3/4
27500

هو شغال الان على النايل سات مفتوح غير مشفر


----------



## fullaty (16 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا جربت انزلها دخلت التردد بس مش جايبلي القنوات*
> *متأكدة من التردد؟*​



اه صدقينى وشغلتها عندى :t31:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 فبراير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> اه صدقينى وشغلتها عندى :t31:


*ميرسي يا قمر بجد*​


----------



## fullaty (18 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي يا قمر بجد*​



العفو يا روكا بس يارب تبقى اشتغلت​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> العفو يا روكا بس يارب تبقى اشتغلت​


*هشوف يا قمر هحاول*​


----------

